
How to raise money without lying to investors  - peter123
http://venturehacks.com/articles/lying-to-investors?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+nivi+%28Nivi%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
gr366
I believe this a a duplicate of this post:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1068029>

